# Trapping....the definition!



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

That hits the nail on the head.... brings back fond memories of when it was legal here....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, the list could grow real fast.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Yea, it sums it up, but the memories are PRICELESS.

Just finished drying my elbow length rubber raccoon gloves by the wood stove, they set frozen solid in my garage for the past month or so. Don't know why I bother with them. After the first set (I reach in too deep) they fill with water and then they stay wet forever. I am getting better at keeping my feet dry.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Natty, go to a local veterinarian's office and asked if you can buy a few cattle a i gloves, they are shoulder length and make great rubber glove liners...........................


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Trapping, hunting :hunter: , and fishing :fishing: . All the same. Spend way more than you get back but who cares. At least we are out enjoying nature and sometimes get some food to enjoy or get paid for some hides. And oh the memories we get.

Life just doesn't get any better than that :clapclap: .


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

220, I'll keep that in mind. Have a friend who's a dairy farmer and knows some vets.

...Traps, guns, mud... The good life.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

jswift said:


> That hits the nail on the head.... brings back fond memories of when it was legal here....


it's still legal here! You can set steel and foot snares on private property. Cagetraps are legal everywhere else...


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

You forgot smashed fingers!

Steve


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL!


----------

